# Horse Creek / Oaky Woods



## JNG (Jan 19, 2017)

I live out of state now, but was thinking of coming back down to GA for a couple of days to try for hogs along the river in Horse Creek or Oaky Woods WMA. Anyone have any tips on spots to try? Thanks in advance.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## keiths04 (Jan 19, 2017)

There is a creek bottom behind the school bus on oaky woods, lot of hog sign in there this past weekend


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 20, 2017)

*Don't get caught trespassing*

There are now at least 2 hunting clubs within the old Oakey Woods WMA. They prosecute trespassers and rightfully so.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 20, 2017)

*And*

Both of those clubs run right down to the river. We can see both of them from our club across the river. Personally I have chased many people from our property. Now I have requested that a game warden visit these sport in the morning, at lunch time and sometime before dark. The trespassing should stop very soon and the prosecutions should start soon as well.


----------



## JNG (Jan 20, 2017)

Not planning on trespassing, just hunting the available public ground.


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2017)

If u decide on horse creek give the west side a look all the way down to the river, I'd walk the property line as far as I could go , but not sure how far u would make it cause the river is full , good luck !! There is a road on private land that borders wma that I was a member of for yrs and killed a lot of game slipping down !


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2017)

JNG said:


> Not planning on trespassing, just hunting the available public ground.



I always like the Borders of the WMAs......especially Oaky Woods Those hunting clubs have Feeders and all kinds of things you wont see on a WMA and the Pigs cant find the boundaries..........walk the edges


----------



## PROPGUN (Jan 28, 2017)

Hunting clubs are the best thing to happen to WMAs. I can see two feeders from the corner of a certain one... just gotta put in the miles...


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 28, 2017)

The key is knowing how to read boundary lines and not just maps. One white stripe on a tree indicates a line where the property stops and another piece of property begins. Two lines indicate a point where two properties come together in a corner, three stripes are a point whre 3 properties meet. Good luck.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 28, 2017)

PROPGUN said:


> Hunting clubs are the best thing to happen to WMAs. I can see two feeders from the corner of a certain one... just gotta put in the miles...



I second that.......... Except when they acquire land we used to walk on

Such is the case at Oaky.........


----------

